# ***OFFICIAL*** UFC 155 Prelims Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Preliminary card - FX (Facebook for international viewers)*
Melvin Guillard vs. Jamie Varner
Brad Pickett vs. Eddie Wineland
Michael Johnson vs. Myles Jury
Leonard Garcia vs. Cody McKenzie
Byron Bloodworth vs. Erik Perez

*Preliminary card - Facebook or UFC.tv*
Philip De Fries vs. Todd Duffee
Chris Cariaso vs. John Moraga​


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

If the UFC wants to get serious about the Flyweights fights like Cariaso/Moraga need to be on FX or the PPV, seriously this is a joke. Pickett/Wineland also could have been on the main card, that's gonna be a sick fight but I think Wineland will stop him.

I've also got Varner smashing Guillard and Jury will take out Johnson.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Gonna put some credits on Holloway and Duffee I think.

Holloway has better boxing than Garcia. Wicked body shots will tire Garcia easily, leading Holloway to an easy decision victory. Garcia better hope he can take Holloway down and submit him...thats the only way I see him winning the fight. Another loss could get Garcia cut from the UFC so you'd think he would fight smarter now. Looking at his past few fights, it seems more likely he is going to stand and brawl though. 

Holloway via decision.

Duffee is a big strong guy man. Good boxing too. He should be able to KO Phil De Fries early in the 1st round. De Fries has horrible boxing, horrible wrestling, little power and okay jiujitsu. Probably one of the worst fighters in the UFC, period. What I'm afraid of is him clinching up with Duffee against the cage and tiring Duffee out before taking him down in the 2nd or 3rd round. He was able to do that to Oli Thompson. Hopefully Duffee is able to keep it standing and knock this fool out of the UFC.

Duffee via KO 1st round.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Melvin Guillard vs. Jamie Varner - I was going with Varner via sub but based on what happened in the weighins I think Melvin via TKO 1st.

Brad Pickett vs. Eddie Wineland - I like Pickett get the decision. I don't think Wineland will KO him and that's the only way I see Pickett losing. 

Michael Johnson vs. Myles Jury - Michael Johnson, more of an athlete and I don't think Myles Jury is on his level yet.

Leonard Garcia vs. Max Holloway - I don't know why Garcia takes this fight, Max is a terrible matchup for him. Way to big with much better striking I think Garcia gets picked apart on the outside and Holloway wins.

Byron Bloodworth vs. Erik Perez - I'll take Perez because he's a scrappy little bastard, but really don't care to much about this one.

Preliminary card - Facebook or UFC.tv
Philip De Fries vs. Todd Duffee - I'm going with Duffee because De Fries I'm not yet sold on.
Chris Cariaso vs. John Moraga - strange fight to have on the prelims I like Cariaso as I've seen his wrestling and have been impressed by it. I believe he beats Moraga but I've never seen him fight so who knows.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

OHKO said:


> Duffee is a big strong guy man. Good boxing too. He should be able to KO Phil De Fries early in the 1st round. De Fries has horrible boxing, horrible wrestling, little power and okay jiujitsu. Probably one of the worst fighters in the UFC, period. What I'm afraid of is him clinching up with Duffee against the cage and tiring Duffee out before taking him down in the 2nd or 3rd round. He was able to do that to Oli Thompson. Hopefully Duffee is able to keep it standing and knock this fool out of the UFC.
> 
> Duffee via KO 1st round.


I havn't checked the odds yet but I'll proberbly drop a few pennies on De Vries. He hasn't shown his best yet in the UFC and has finally made the switch to a full professional for this fight, quitting his job. He is training out of aliance with guys like Davies and Gustaf. I think Duffee has just too much muscle that might put him in trouble late on. Duffee early De Vries late I'd say. If Duffee does win Id like to see him fight miocic.

All in all stacked prelim card.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ I wouldn't. De Fries is absolutely terrible.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It will be hilarious to see Varner smash Guillard.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I had Melvin beating Varner but that was then this is now, Melvin is the bigger LW and looks more drained at the weigh in than his opponents but this time he has had to make that cut twice in one month and I think that takes its toll. If Melvin can not end this early he is going down.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Cariaso should take this

1st - 10-9 Moraga


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cariaso-Moraga, Duffee-De Fries, Varner-Guillard, Holloway-Garcia, Leben-Brunson and Pickett-Wineland, man these prelims are awesome!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

should be 19-19 so far


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice, Moroga has skills.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Got the rounds 1-1 so far


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

impressive by moraga


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah that was a nice guillotine/d'arce hybrid choke


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

lets go holloway, kid could be good in the not too distant future


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Word, i Like Max, young and skilled. He'll be around for a long time. I really don't like Garcia, his style annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Garstealia by split decision.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Someone's about to take an ass whippin'....

And it ain't gon' be Max Holloway.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Leonard Garcia is kinda on a downward slope, that slope will continue.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It will be hilarious to see Varner smash Guillard.


I would probably get banned if I said what I actually think of Melvin, and Kreed would probably have a stroke.

Hope Varner crushes this low life.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Garcia via Split Decision.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

^^^what Ari said.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Good first round, Kim Winslow annoys me/ I don't think she should ref anyone higher than 145.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Garcia with a gameplan brehs!

Spoke too soon.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

holloways gassed


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

this fight is great so far


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is awkward. I've got Garcia winning this :/


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice fight, I'll give it to Garcia based on the takedowns, and I think I'll stop predicting right now before I put some bad joojoo on Junior and Yushin.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

draw.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

robbed


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dudes better be finishin'....


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

could have gone either way great fight. max needs better conditioning and to keep his hands up


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Brilliant. Leonard finally has a case for winning an SD, but it gets given to Holloway. Harsh, but, Leonard's been due an SD loss.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow can't say I agree with that decision. Brutal.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dana surely will keep garcia still


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Garcia won rounds 2 and 3.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Korean Zombie is sitting in a corner somewhere thinking: "Justice served, Leonard"


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So Garcia DIDN'T win a split? Did not see that coming.

Feel bad for the guy though, he really needed that win :/


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

AJClark is the NEW INTERNET PROPHET!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

bwaaaHAHAHAHAHAHA....the irony is simply delicious. 

Oh boy.....but yeah Garcia had that.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Duffee should smash De Fries, but, it is Duffee. Wouldn't surprise me if he crumbles, De Fries is no mug.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Duffee should smash De Fries, but, it is Duffee. Wouldn't surprise me if he crumbles, De Fries is no mug.


de fries is a mug BUT duffee has an absolutely terrible chin so he only needs one decent shot to win it


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Never thought I'd see the day where Garcia is the one getting robbed. Shame. I imagine they'll keep him around but I wouldn't be surprised if he got cut. He hasn't legitimately won a fight in years.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm rooting for that guy in this fight who isn't Duffee, whoever he is.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Duffee has a punchers chance, but I got De Fries winning....somehow. No faith in Duffee as a threat at HW.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I read the play by play and it sounds like Garstealia got robbed.

That's hilarious.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well like I said de fries is a mug so not too surprising despite duffee having somewhat of a chin still


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

De Fries is a good fighter, cleared out the British HW scene. Has wins over Broughton, Economou and Thompson. Duffee's just better.

Impressive from Duffee. Thought De Fries might have him, but Duffee's power proved the key in the end. Duffee's back!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ari said:


> I would probably get banned if I said what I actually think of Melvin, and Kreed would probably have a stroke.
> 
> Hope Varner crushes this low life.


Remember when Ari threw a hissy fit because people called her a racist? Remember when people called a spade a spade.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

No surprises there...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Remember when Ari threw a hissy fit because people called her a racist? Remember when people called a spade a spade.


:laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Remember when Ari threw a hissy fit because people called her a racist? Remember when people called a spade a spade.


uh oh here comes a back and forth post battle heh


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Uuuugh....Duffe's back. He's got power, but still not that impressive.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Good W for Dufee.
Why are people hating on the guy? did i missed any important news about the guy?

And De Fries could use some more muscle, his arms look very thin/light.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Uuuugh....Duffe's back. He's got power, but still not that impressive.


everytime someone is on a losing streak or isn't doing well and they win they say there back, its really annoying like takanori gomi when he says it.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Uuuugh....Duffe's back. He's got power, but still not that impressive.


YOU'RE KIDDING! HE JUST KNOCKED OUT ONE OF THE BIGGEST PROSPECTS IN HW HISTORY! IN LIKE A MINUTE!!!

Did you know HE also holds the record for fastest knock out in UFC HISTORY!? HE'S A GOD!!!

/s


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

I am sorry I don`t mean to be a conspiracy theorist lol but did anyone see Todd Duffees teeth .. IT LOOKED LIKE A FKING VAMPIRES TEETH and i am not even kidding .. maybe I`ve been too much vampire diaries season 1 - 4 but man his teeth looked like a fking vampire .. man imagine if he actually is a vampire . FKK thats awesome


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to seeing erik perez fight again, great to see a young and legit mexican (cain's american and so is diego stop it) look like a great prospect.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> everytime someone is on a losing streak or isn't doing well and they win they say there back, its really annoying like takanori gomi when he says it.


I meant rather "he's back" in the UFC, than "he's back" in the way you thought I meant.

I was hoping Duffee'd lose and be sent on his way again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

2kni3 said:


> I am sorry I don`t mean to be a conspiracy theorist lol but did anyone see Todd Duffees teeth .. IT LOOKED LIKE A FKING VAMPIRES TEETH and i am not even kidding .. maybe I`ve been too much vampire diaries season 1 - 4 but man his teeth looked like a fking vampire .. man imagine if he actually is a vampire . FKK thats awesome


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

I need to see Duffee against a more formidable opponent before I get all crazy about him being back.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Meh, I was kinda happy to see Duffee winning. I don't know why people hate on the guy. Hopefully we can see him against tougher competition before people start to get involved in the Duffee train.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Duffee will be a formidable gatekeeper. Nice start to the parlay.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I also like Todo Duffee.

He's an athletic in shape HW.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I missed the Facebook prelims AGAIN!!!!

These prelims gotta stop being so early in the morning for me man...it sucks. 

Anyway, got lucky that Holloway won. Seems that Garcia got robbed looking at the reaction around here. Had a 10mill bet on Duffee and Holloway each...

Have a 10mill bet on JDS too. COMON JDS!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope Jury wins.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Michael Johnson should win this.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rooting for Jury to win this one.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

going for MJ


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

No idea who is the better fighter. Never seen a Jury fight before this bout.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

come to the MMAF chatroom! Johnson should win this.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hell yeah, that's what's up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

boring fight and MJ has no guard still


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice, Jury's one of the best prospects out there.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

30-25 Jury


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Myles is slick.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

MJ not only has a terrible guard, but no head movement as well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

myles is boring, I hope he gets gang green


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Thought MJ would work on his ground game after Sass tooled him. Jury is impressive.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

blackzillians really should learn some grappling


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hope Varner puts Melvin to sleep.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Varnahhh


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jesus Melvin looks terrible.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Varner turned it on and that last minute sealed and delivered what was a close round.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

10-10 to me.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

10-9 Guillard.

Guillard is really landing those leg kicks. Forcing Varner to stand more upright instead of his usual crouched stance in order to redistribute his weight from the lead leg to a more central position. This gives Varner less power behind his right hand. 

Varner should really start kicking Guillard as well to take away the movement of Guillard.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Melvin hurt him with that head kick and just doesn't realize it.



OHKO said:


> 10-9 Guillard.
> 
> Guillard is really landing those leg kicks. Forcing Varner to stand more upright instead of his usual crouched stance in order to redistribute his weight from the lead leg to a more central position. This gives Varner less power behind his right hand.
> 
> Varner should really start kicking Guillard as well to take away the movement of Guillard.


Varner had him hurt at the end and got the TD how do you give Melvin what up till that point was a close round?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, Melvin is completely done...he's barely a gatekeeper at this point.

His training seems to have gone completely to hell and he looks completely unfocused and undisciplined, his striking has regressed so far it's sad to watch.

Quickest peak ever.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

We're going to be hearing Money In The Bank all night I believe.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

its truly over for melvin, blackzillians have horrible trainers not named henry hooft


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

20-19 Guillard - he's jacking that leg up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Varner squeeked that one out but I think the judges will see a close round and weigh that last minute after the break more heavily. I expect that at least one or two will give that round to Melvin.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Even fight but Varner will probably win.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think Melvin hurt him with that head kick and just doesn't realize it.
> 
> 
> Varner had him hurt at the end and got the TD how do you give Melvin what up till that point was a close round?


Varner barely landed anything in the first 4 minutes and Guillard was landing hard kicks. Just my opinion though.

2nd round to Varner and 3rd is looking to be in Varner's favour.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What the hell was Varner thinking going for that neck tie, why take the chance and give up position in the 3rd round of a fight your likely winning.



OHKO said:


> Varner barely landed anything in the first 4 minutes and Guillard was landing hard kicks. Just my opinion though.


They are leg kicks though and ones that really are having no effect on Varner's mobility.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> its truly over for melvin, blackzillians have horrible trainers not named henry hooft


It's either that or Melvin just completely lost his focus and drive, which isn't that hard to fathom when you consider he's an ultra-cocky dude that got derailed hard by Lauzon, Miller and got KTFO by Cerrone.

He did look good under Winklejohn though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That switch was badd ass, I thought Varner was going for a cheap win there with the tap but he was looking to sweep.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Guillard and Varner wanted to kill each other yesterday now they look like they're involved in some sort of homosexual embrace.

MMA at it's finest, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I give it to varner easy


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Good fight. I had it 29-29, felt the first was too close to call. I can see a split decision coming for Melvin though...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

OUCH! Landed on his head I think?

29-28 Varner.

Guillard switched to the southpaw stance for a few seconds in the second round. Don't know why he didn't try that in the 3rd round. Could have helped him to stuff a few of Varner's takedowns better.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Great fight. I have Varner 2-1, could go either way though. That switch at the end was gorgeous, though. Varner is a vet, for sure.

EDIT: ALSO, WHERE ARE MY TWITTER MINIONS? Y'ALL SLIPPIN


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

huh 30-27 guillard


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

These ******* judges....


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

30-27, Guillard??? What the...??


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

30-27 Guillard HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Hahahahaha...going to be some awesome scores tonight with these judges.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wtf ref 30-27 Guillard??

They should retire or quit their freakin' job.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Has there been many 30-27, 27-30, 30 - 27 split decisions?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

30-27 on all cards split decision. 

Good judging.



Now the extremely dubiously placed and irrelevant Bryan Bloodworth vs Erik Perez fight.

Hopefully Perez gets this can out of here quickly so we can get to this amazing Pickett-Wineland fight.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm terrified to bet on any other fights tonight because of that one corrupt judge.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Guillard and Varner wanted to kill each other yesterday now they look like they're involved in some sort of homosexual embrace.
> 
> MMA at it's finest, ladies and gentlemen.


They know they are likely getting that fat FOTN bonus and cash heals all wounds.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

I damn near fainted when I heard 30-27 Guillard.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Surely someone told him that Guillard was the white guy.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

30-27, 27-30, 30-27.

Do these boys get paid much then?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

guillards judge scored it 30-26 for hiroshima in world war 2


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good fight! Funny most people here scored it 29-28 either way and none of tge judges did!!

Varner did a good job and still has sometjing to offer the lLW div I think


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> They know they are likely getting that fat FOTN bonus and cash heals all wounds.


Well I don't get to see any of that cash, and that judging is ******* ridiculous man. That guy should be fired.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Man the Blackzillians camp is not good at all. When is the last time they had a win?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The funny thing is if he hadn't beat Paul McVeigh and wasn't 23 there really would be no reason to even think El Goyito is that good.

He beat John Albert on a phantom submission with Spaz Winslow, and knocked out Johnathan Goulet Jr with the first knockout of his career.


That said, Byron Bloodworth is a can so he should win if he's even remotely decent.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

30-27 Guillard

It's going to take me a long time to get over that one.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

war perez


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toxic said:


> They know they are likely getting that fat FOTN bonus and cash heals all wounds.


On the same card as Pickett/Wineland and Lauzon/Miller? I don't know about that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Literally got dropped from a knee to the side against the fence....


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Reasonably quick.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's funny because his ground and pound is actually poor, Byron Bloodworth is just that bad.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Perez looked impressive.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> On the same card as Pickett/Wineland and Lauzon/Miller? I don't know about that.


Once they got going they turned it on, they did have a slow start though and its a tough card for FOTN. Most nights they would have it locked though.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Now for the real fights.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Byron Bloodworth vs Yaotzin Meza please


Winner gets cut from the UFC.

Loser has to retire from MMA forever.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice win for the Goyito. Seems like a nice guy. Happy for him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Was very impressed with Myles Jury's performance. He had really good takedown timing, jitz and ground strikes. Could be one to look out for if he can improve his striking.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Byron Bloodworth vs Yaotzin Meza please
> 
> 
> Winner gets cut from the UFC.
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This willl be FOTN, WAR PICKETT!!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Are we still technically on the Prelims? Thought Pickett/Wineland was main card.

edit: my mistake, it's the Leben fight that starts the main card


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

10-9 Wineland.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Entertaining enough fight, but pretty one-sided.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Brad needs to go all the way in.

Medium range he's a lamb to the slaughter. 

Wineland is just too quick.

He throws long ass power punches and then moves back. 

Pickett's got great weaves but he's not sing them enough to get all the way inside.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Eddie Wineland is a stud. Gives 0 ****s about leaving his hands down and is countering Pickett to hell. Awesome fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> Entertaining enough fight, but pretty one-sided.


Pickett isn't out of the fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Pickett fights either get me so pumped or deflated as hell....I fear the latter tonight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

this crowd sucks, they boo this fight ugh


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Im really surprised Pickett cant cut off the cage.

He's such a good boxer you'd expect that to be one of his skills.

He's just short on every punch.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wineland's up 2-0 but Pickett is never out of it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What the hell was with Varner and his Air Raid Crash? lmao.






Erik Perez looked alright aswell. Not a bad looking BW prospect either. Could have a title shot soon enough with the division not looking to have THAT much depth. One or two more fights should do.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This fight dissapoints. Its not even bad I guess I just had unreal expectations.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What the hell was with Varner and his Air Raid Crash? lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are absurd if you think Erik Perez deserves or will get a title shot after beating 2 scrubs.

There's a huge amount of BWs that are both better than him and more accomplished than him.

Stop saying dumb shit just because you have paltry MMA knowledge.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> This fight dissapoints. Its not even bad I guess I just had unreal expectations.


Unexpectedly bad clash of styles for Pickett.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> You are absurd if you think Erik Perez deserves or will get a title shot after beating 2 scrubs.
> 
> There's a huge amount of BWs that are both better than him and more accomplished than him.
> 
> Stop saying dumb shit just because you have paltry MMA knowledge.


For f*ck sake stop baiting people again Rofl, you do this every f*cking PPV


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

This judge...lmao


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

A melon on him like a coconut.....not sure if serious.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Darn stream quit on me with 3 mins left in the fight. Only worked again after the fight finished. 

Anyway, from what I saw, Wineland looked good. Should have punished Pickett with some kicks to the lead leg though. Would have liked to see more knees from Wineland too.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pickett just need to work on basic boxing generalship.

The thing is way too many guys don't spar boxing in a cage, it's pointless because they are completely flummoxed when it comes to fighting someone where they need to cut off the cage.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LizaG said:


> For f*ck sake stop baiting people again Rofl, you do this every f*cking PPV


Baiting what.

I'm not baiting anything.

I'm calling someone out for saying stupid shit.

Yeah, a guy who stopped Byron ******* Bloodworth is really 1-2 fights away from a title shot.

Absolutely.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

...Did a Judge seriously just score that fight for Pickett? WHAT IN THE ****?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Pickett just need to work on basic boxing generalship.
> 
> The thing is way too many guys don't spar boxing in a cage, it's pointless because they are completely flummoxed when it comes to fighting someone where they need to cut off the cage.


Pickett needs to incorporate more body shots and to get closer in not that medium range you were talking about. Also he needs to cover up a bit better he gets tagged too much. I think a drop to 125 would be good for him especially since he has a victory over the champ


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

The latin commentators are nutthugging Perez so badly is not even funny


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> ...Did a Judge seriously just score that fight for Pickett? WHAT IN THE ****?


I have a theory for this judge, he must know that the other 2 judges are scoring it for the correct fighter so he trolls everyone on purpose to make it look like the loser is really gonna win. That's the only thing that makes sense to me


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Baiting what.
> 
> I'm not baiting anything.
> 
> ...


Yeah but stop calling "stupid shit" because you disagree - if you want to discuss the fights, do so in a civil manner. Thank you.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Baiting what.
> 
> I'm not baiting anything.
> 
> ...


I'm saying there are better/more diplomatic ways of putting it than to insult them. If you don't agree then fine, but don't insult or bait them into a back-and-forth with you.


And you do do it EVERY damn PPV!


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Argh I have to leave now, did Leonard Garcia really do it again?

That f***ing guy.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BTW this is a really cool picture:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Her name is Adalaide Byrd, by the way. 

If you're curious. http://mmadecisions.com/judge.jsp?id=45


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> BTW this is a really cool picture:


they both at 155? or is this an oldie


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Yeah but stop calling "stupid shit" because you disagree - if you want to discuss the fights, do so in a civil manner. Thank you.


No it's blatantly stupid and it if was done by a member with 15 posts I would just assume it was a troll or a pre-teen.



It'd be like me going to a random prelim thread after Tim Means starches some dude like Abel Trujilo and go..

OH MAN, Tim Means is like a fight away from a title shot, what a solid prospect!


Ignoring that there's at least 15 fighters that would be favoured to beat him and guys that are actually fighting top level guys and not journeyman.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I have a theory for this judge, he must know that the other 2 judges are scoring it for the correct fighter so he trolls everyone on purpose to make it look like the loser is really gonna win. That's the only thing that makes sense to me


I think he heard Joe say he should never be allowed to judge a fight again and just said F*** it then.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> they both at 155? or is this an oldie


He just tweeted it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty good fight between Wineland and Pickett. Wineland has crazy good accuracy and timing with his counters. Pickett is a tough opponent aswell so if Wineland can put a few wins together he could be back at the top and maybe challenging for a title. Wineland Vs Perez could be one to make after another fight or two.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> Argh I have to leave now, did Leonard Garcia really do it again?
> 
> That f***ing guy.


No, he got Garcia'd himself this time.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> No it's blatantly stupid and it if was done by a member with 15 posts I would just assume it was a troll or a pre-teen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care if YOU find it stupid or not - you will respect the other members of this board, 10 posts or 10.000, or you will have a hard time around here. Please, discuss all you want, but have a respectful and civil debate. Don't call shit on things you disagree with just because you disagree or find stuff dumb.

If it doesn't end soon warnings or infractions will follow. You've had plenty of time to learn the ropes by now as you've been a member for a long time. Now act like a senior member.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think he heard Joe say he should never be allowed to judge a fight again and just said F*** it then.


Ha, man he's gonna score the fight for cains limp carcasse


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> You are absurd if you think Erik Perez deserves or will get a title shot after beating 2 scrubs.
> 
> There's a huge amount of BWs that are both better than him and more accomplished than him.
> 
> Stop saying dumb shit just because you have paltry MMA knowledge.


Yeah, all the "good enough prospects" get title shots. I didn't so "OMG, THIS GUY IS AMAZING, GIVE HIM THE BELT NOW...VS JDS!!!!!". I said he was a decent prospect and if he stepped up now and got like two wins over good compititon, say by stoppage, he'd be 5-0 all by TKO with two top guys on his record, which would probably warrent a title shot..."Could get a title shot soon enough"...I mean...yeah.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Her name is Adalaide Byrd, by the way.
> 
> If you're curious. http://mmadecisions.com/judge.jsp?id=45


Just give her a apron and put her in a kitchen.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

AmdM said:


> Just give her a apron and put her in a kitchen.


I'm not sure if I'd trust anyone that blind in a kitchen to be honest with you!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

This is probably going to start the rapture or something but I'm actually going to agree with 'copter on Perez. People are saying that he should be fighting Wineland when Wineland is coming off of two very impressive victories over top ten Bantamweights, while Perez just beat Byron Bloodworth? Give me a break. This guy has Erick Silva written all over him.

Speaking of Wineland, I'm getting more and more impressed with him. He's still a young guy and was some awesome distance control and top notch striking to go along with it. Hard to believe that this was the same guy that got tooled by Benavidez. Pickett simply lost due to reach and being short on every punch, but a good of a boxer as he is he should be able to get inside more and close the distance. Also, what rounds did Pickett win according to that lunatic judge? Varner/Guillard was one thing...But that was just stupid. Pickett lost just about every minute of that fight. Guillard/Varner was at least competitive.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah I agree I don't think perez is ready for top 12 fighters yet, he needs some experience with decent grapplers and strikers not byron bloodworth


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Melvin straddling Varner was hella awkward.


----------

